# Those of you with farms.....



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

How in gods name did you actually afford it!!!??? 


Farms are crazy around here. I LOVE this place and it's in my home town pretty much but I can't afford that: Farm

20% down would be $90K and that's just for the bare farm. Still gotta buy animals and machinery! Not to mention the mortgage would be about $2500 a month

I make pretty good money ($20/hour soon to be $21) and I still can't afford it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure wouldn't know there was a glut of real estate out there would you? I think places are still over priced, and property taxes too!


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Ha yeah everybody says the market is down.....I'm not sure where but here in CNY it is unchanged. Only difference is that the banks aren't lending money especially for ag stuff.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

...........But the banks sure get their money! I feel for the small guy out there trying to survive. I even read about those investors buying up cheap housing even now, only to flip them for a profit, helping to keep the first time home buyers out of the market or paying ultimatly more up front. I say horsewhip the damn investors.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I just don't understand how they expect guys that have the desire to become farmers to get into it. I grew up on a farm but mom and dad sold everything but 20 acres. Any land that was available to rent has been sucked up by the Amish that have come to my town by the bus load and they can afford to pay these prices.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of the land that was used for farming was being bought up by those developers, or corporate farms intent on keeping the mom and pops out, at any cost. It's sort of like the equevilent of walmart, driving out all the small local stores.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Well here the Amish are buying up all the land paying inflated prices.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Where they getting the dough? I always thought those guys were totally legal!


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

They literally showed up with suit cases of money to my area and bought farms that were for sale and approached farmers on ones that weren't for sale. They now now have 7 separate farms and they are still looking for more.


You can't compete with them. Even if I wanted to come in and offer a little more than asking because I loved the place they will outbid me because they want it and they have cash.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Beter watch them folks.......Are they planning to build a Mosque?:lmao:


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I doubt that but they have built a school house already!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ha! Love the Avatar! Reminds me of that song....... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Q7cP3ij5g&a=GxdCwVVULXdEPueHUqj_Mz2BUorsw6ND&list=ML&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Ha that's funny, that sign is in there!



So my original question still stands.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That being?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh yes! Affording a farm. Well......Start buying lottery tickets!


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Usually people get their land from family who passed it down.

I know land down in my area is alot. My boss is selling some land (1,000-2,000 acres; I think) for like $800/acre. Not 100% sure but that is cheap down here....either he cut all the timber off of it or it's completely a swamp.

Most of the timber companies own land around here or generation families (Like me).


If you want cheap land...go Northwest of the country...nothing but a plain thus costing less.

Land comes with headaches. So if you buy it don't expect to get rich and always have a happy time. 


GET INSURANCE ON IT TOO! $$$$$ will be saved if something happens. 

Just buy you an acre and build up from there.
Your from NY...so mostly agriculture will be your area. If your not farming yet and purchase land with some fields..rent it out (this helps you alot) or if you think you can make a profit then farm. 

We rent our fields out to our family when we lost our stuff when I was little but I might try to farm part time later on in life..


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Waldershrek said:


> I just don't understand how they expect guys that have the desire to become farmers to get into it. I grew up on a farm but mom and dad sold everything but 20 acres. Any land that was available to rent has been sucked up by the Amish that have come to my town by the bus load and they can afford to pay these prices.


Be proud the Amish is getting it, if they are still sticking to their old roots of farming.

I rather see them get it than a city that will be over populated and trashed up take its place.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

GFC Firefighter said:


> Usually people get their land from family who passed it down.
> 
> I know land down in my area is alot. My boss is selling some land (1,000-2,000 acres; I think) for like $800/acre. Not 100% sure but that is cheap down here....either he cut all the timber off of it or it's completely a swamp.
> 
> ...


Like your attitude. No one owes anyone anything. One has to do the best they can on their own in my book.

All it takes is some zoning regulations to save farm land if you think land developers are buying it all up. Ya think the Amish my not be blowing their money on living high on the hog thus having some savings to purchase land so they can continue their life style? And yes, Amish families help one another out which make it more difficult for those that don't have help like that.

Depends upon where in the NW you're talking about for cheap land prices. Around here, small acreage is priced *WAY* more than that. Small acreage say up to around 10A is going in the $50k/A and more but this isn't way out in the toolies. I've checked on land in Montana some yrs back and I didn't see anything a lot cheaper than the prices around here at the time.

It is quite hard to try and start out from scratch. I doubt you can get anything going with say a half million if you have nothing now. Maybe some places but not many. Buy some land, buy equipment, it goes fast. Ya might try it by borrowing most of the money but what happens in bad economic times? What kind of crops/livestock are you going to be producing? Is there a market for it and can you make a profit and living from those proceeds, both in good and bad times? There is that old saying "what's the best way to make a million in farming? Start out with 2 million." It can be an enjoyable but hard way of life.

For me, NO envy if others are doing betting than I am. In my book, envy is a real killer for a happy life.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well times are tough now.....that's usually a plus when you want to buy something.

People need money. If you got money and the right amount and know how to talk. You can get anything for less. 
Not trying to sound like a con man but tough times also bring some people good deals.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

tractor beam said:


> Where they getting the dough? I always thought those guys were totally legal!



The Amish are true capitalists.. They know how to make money the old fashioned way....They work hard and deliver a great product


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Draddogs said:


> The Amish are true capitalists.. They know how to make money the old fashioned way....They work hard and deliver a great product


And when all of the country is out of power and in a panic.

These guys will be sitting back eating Amish bread.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I grew up without juice here at my very house. Whenever we loose power for several hours because of snow, the wife freaks out. I just tell her, to calm the hell down and listen to the radio. Some people!


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Their cost of living is so low that they are able to save money pretty easy.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

You can buy land in Pettigrue Arkansas for around a $ 1,000 an acre, maybe hilly though.


----------



## sinosino (Oct 21, 2010)

It's not good to be a farmer except you have a big farm,


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

rsmith335 said:


> You can buy land in Pettigrue Arkansas for around a $ 1,000 an acre, maybe hilly though.


That's not bad depending on how hilly. I'm in central NY and it's pretty hilly here too.



sinosino said:


> It's not good to be a farmer except you have a big farm,


Uhhhh?????


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

sinosino said:


> It's not good to be a farmer except you have a big farm,


Hi Sinosino! Welcome to the forum. Where the heck are you from.....?


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

do a land search on yahoo, Google. ect.. i was looking for land a about 5 months ago and found land from own south up to Maine. Maine wasn't bad except wife wouldn't go. $300 a month for 50-60 acres for 30 years owner financed. That is what you need... banks won't loan money for farms now but you may be able to get a owner to owner finance some land for you. I know a few of the web sites I went to have realtor listing with owner financing. and yes there were some in upstate NY I had looked at. I got real lucky when I found my land.. now it's not big but I had to start somewhere.. 4.75 acres and another 5 next to it I may be able to lease once the current leaser is done with it, but he is a farmer too...lol Land is available just depends on where you want to live and if you can move or not. My land is 1 hour away from me so I get down to work on it about 3-4 times a month. My biggest problem right now is people dumping their crap on the road side in front of my property. 
Don't give up.. keep saving and keep looking... and be open to other sizes of property.. I started at 50 acres in Maine next to a snowmobile trail and after figuring in the travel time... gas... food.... lodging ..( not sleeping with the moose's and the bears)... i started to work my way back down.. got to Syracuse area and found a few 10 - 13 acre pieces i wanted and 1 had an owner offer financing with $2000 down and pay off in 5 years with low interest... watch local paper for land auctions.. if you need more info just email me at [email protected] and I'll help you if I can find something. just tell me what your looking for.
Good luck in your search.. :cheers:


----------



## Rozwell_Ranch (Jul 8, 2008)

Farmland here in NW Iowa is pretty high. Recently some sold for 8260.00 per acre south of my farmstead. It's been holding around 8000.00 per acre for the past few years here.

Glad I have what I got when I got it...


----------



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

Well in the area im at unless you have about 150 head of cattle you cant make it just farming. Most guys around here have oil, and thats the only reason smaller farmers (such as my self) can do it at all. If it wasnt for the tax breaks I would lose money. Im sure some people wonder why i do it then. I love it, i grew up this way and want my kids to grow up this was as well. I was lucky enough to have my land handed down, but just as some of you, its very hard to get more land. There are a few individuals that own a vast majority of the county. They make it very hard for the small guys to get anywhere.


----------



## foz682 (May 13, 2012)

My grandfather got into milking cows about 50 years years and my father bought the place from him. We were milking up to 45 cows until 3 years ago when it finally reached a point where we were dishing out more than what was coming in, also the regulations that the government were pushing on us was just going to cost way too much to make a go of it any more. 
We sold our quota which was priced at around $28k per kg and that paid off the loans/debts, also allowed us to purchase 18 beef cows with calves and make modifications to the barn to accommodate them. 
The farm pays for it's own costs some years, we figure we have to build the herd back up to 45-50 head to make it profitable again. My father and I love the farming lifestyle and even though it isn't making us money we enjoy it and wouldn't have it any other way.
We are both tradesmen besides and travel away for work for 3-5 months at a time, alternating to make sure one of us is home all the time to take care of the farm.


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

GFC Firefighter said:


> Be proud the Amish is getting it, if they are still sticking to their old roots of farming.
> 
> I rather see them get it than a city that will be over populated and trashed up take its place.


AND they usually do a Cash Business. We can all be doing better if about 48% of our money could remain in our pocket instead of Fed and State taxes.


----------



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

There has been some ground in my area go for $11,000 an acre but I would say that the average is about $8,000-$8,500.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Waldershrek said:


> That's not bad depending on how hilly. I'm in central NY and it's pretty hilly here too.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh?????


I wonder if sinosino meant "unless you have a big farm"?????


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I admire all you guys with farms. It's a noble occupation and it's a tough one. Not too many of the younger ones carying on with the farms!
I have spent a lot of time flying to and from Toronto, Ontario with my work, and from the air, the houses.... subdivisions.. are spending sooooo fast and taking up all of the farm land, it's just unreal! All the houses are jambed together and they all look the same. We will never be able to replace that land for farming! Perhaps the younger generation don't realize where their food comes from.... besides a supermarket!!
The amount of farm land that is disappearing, and the speed at which it is going is not only mind boggling, it's down right scarey!


----------



## foz682 (May 13, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Not too many of the younger ones carying on with the farms!


There's about 40 farms including beef and dairy in my area, and only around 6 of them definitely have someone to carry on the farm, and 3 or 4 more that might have someone. There's probably half the number of farms around here now than there was 40 years ago, seems like farming is becoming a thing of the past or something. I hate to imagine what we'll be buying in the grocery store in another 40 years.


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

the problem is they tell the kids .. this is your chore list... and kids now a days expect to get paid just like good old dad does at his job. So i told my son's this. Ok if you help me .. and don't complain!!! ... and do everything your told to the best of your ability. At the end of the week I'll give you a fair wage for your work. Fair being $20 since I already pay for his cell bill and video game bill, and I show that in his "paycheck" each week. I also tell him if we sell any of our goods you get 1/4 of what we sell, being I paid for the supplies, land, water.. ect.. This year he pitched in 1/2 for everything except the land.. But before he did so he asked for a raise in the amount he gets back from the sell of our goods.. Smart boy. I gladly agreed and he is now more into it then last few years. Kids now don't know how great they have it. so tied up with video games and computers and cell phones. If Monsanto has their way we won't be able to grow veggies anymore because all the heirloom seeds will be gone and we'll have to buy some genetically enhanced seeds. My grand-dad always said.. .get em young train them right and they'll surprise you at every turn. :tractorsm


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

> If Monsanto has their way we won't be able to grow veggies anymore because all the heirloom seeds will be gone and we'll have to buy some genetically enhanced seeds.


That's the neat thing about heirloom and open pollinated crops, you save your seed and never have to buy it from anybody. I rotate through with both open pollinated/heirloom stuff and hybrids. I haven't bought okra seeds in over a dozen years, same for cantaloupe, and the seed I started them with were given to me by someone that saved their seed. My heirloom tomatoes are pretty popular at the farmers market.


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

heirlooms taste better I think anyways.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

I got a little piece of dirt last year and my biggest worry is what the tax man is going to do to me when I start putting up real buildings,I have it set up for my RV right now(just well,septic and electric) so I have a place to stay when I start building. My neighbor has the same size piece, they put up a house and a horse stable and I saw there property jump on the tax roll from $24,000. 00 to $200,000.00 minus a $25,000.00 homestead they are still being taxed on $175,000.00. Needless to say I am going to try and hide as many improvements as I can. Keeping as much woods around the perimeters as possible,Hopefully tax man aint got no helicopters.


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

subdivide it. they can only add additional tax's on the property you have improvements on that way the rest of it is left where it is. I have run into the same thing where i live they said a 1 acre piece down by me automatically just from 5K to 35K with one improvement, i.e. barn, garage, house..ect. So I asked what I can do because I have know alot of people that have found thier piece of paradise, built thier house and barn and garage and stalls.. and had to sell it because it was still one big parcel with lots of improvements. If you subdivide it and build different improvements on each it will help keep your tax's relatively low. Like my house and garage are going on a separate acre. from my barn and fields. My barn is almost the size of my garage but without heat. Keep in mind they charge a different price for heated and cooled spaces then they do for non-heated or cooled spaces. I plan to let them set up my tax's and then I'll add my heat later... home made wood stoves, or barrel stoves work good for this application.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats certainly an idea i will look into for sure,Just not sure if the property appraisers going to go for it. the density around here is limited to just one single family home or mobile home per five acres, so I may only be able to divide it into two parcels as it is just ten acres at present,Thanks for the info


----------

